# Google- Natural health solution for Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Irish Examiner



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Irish Examiner
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Natural health solution for Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Irish Examiner*
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) is one of the conditions where establishing which foods are triggers is crucial to managing the symptoms. Cutting back on trigger foods isn't enough â€" you will need to eliminate them completely from your diet once you *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

